
Ask HN: What is the worst career advice you ever received? - rawgabbit
What are some well meaning but completely wrong career advice you have ever received?
======
znpy
Dropping out of university will look bad on your résumé, no one will hire you.

There are a ton of jobs, even high profile jobs, that can be reached even
without a degree, at least in it. Fields experience, attitude and willing to
learn (kinda ironically) will get you very far.

I still believe that getting a degree is worth it and plan to go back to
studying once some things are settled though.

------
rman666
“Spend the next 40 years working for THE MAN and if you’re lucky you’ll save
enough to spend the last few years of your life living at 50% of the lifestyle
you had while you were scraping by to save for retirement. If you’re lucky.”
The point is, you need to work your ass off anyway, so why not start a
successful business?

------
znpy
That you need to be close to graduating to go look for an internship.

Go and look for an internship as soon as you have a vague idea about how stuff
work.

------
the_resistence
Your boss/mentor has a plan for you. Trust them.

